# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Old school shotgun / Scholefield

## moonhunt

Got given an old side by side, has hammers,double trigger. All i can get off it is Schoefield London & Birminham, it has a trademark of some sort and also a few small icons here and there

Will try and take some pics at some stage

Anyone familiar with these,cant seem to find much on the net

Fore stock is missing,so only barrels and stock, want to see if it has any value and find it a more deserving home...

----------


## el borracho

Just read this on another forum

Phorum :: Shotguns :: Re: Information on old shotgun

Thanks for the reply! Was the spelling that you wrote in your reply correct, i.e., Schofield? The name on my rifle is Scholefield - I checked it again. A member of another forum was kind enough to look up this name in Boothroyd's Directory of British Gunmakers and it is not in there. However, there are a couple of other firearms that I found on the www with this name stamped on them as well. So this is turning into a real mystery. The only thing I can think of was that Scholefield was a gun merchant but didn't actually make any guns. Anybody got a merchant listing from the early 1900s for London or Birmingham?

----------


## scottrods

A lot of old shotguns were made in bulk in the Gun Quarter in Birmingham and branded for the retailers in London, Belfast, Glasgow and Edinburgh or shipped overseas.

----------


## moonhunt

Thanks guys, i guess only someone that knows all the stampings could shed more light

----------

